# AT&SF RWY - Alburquerque Railyards



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

I stumbled onto this website which contains an enormous amount of information about the Alburquerque Railyards. It appears there is a RFP for developing this area.
The files include actual drawings of these massive structures. Many of the drawings are from the railroad. *BEWARE - some files are PDFs in the Gigabytes range.* Of interest maybe this fire house.











WEBSITE LINK TO PHOTOS & DRAWINGS


----------



## Dennis Cherry (Feb 16, 2008)

Nice find. 

Forwarded the link to a friend in Albuquerque NM.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Thanks for sharing! Lots of info. Took me about 10 minutes to download appendix F... Not only the files are big, the buildings are too! ;-) 
Appendix c (museum background) is very nice also!


----------

